# Goodbye my sweet Thumbelina :'(



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

I just woke up to see my ratties and there I find Thumbelina lying in front of her food bowl :'( She was 2 1/2 years old and my first pet rat I will never forget her i'm devastated right now and hysterical crying. I can't believe she's gone. Just last night I was holding her in my hands and kissing her telling her that I love her, the last thing she ate was sun chips harvest cheddar. She had CHF, I prolonged her life at least 3 months with medicine which was well worth it. I had so much fun memories with her, she loved to travel with me when I went on road trips.


The first few days are when I brought her home as a baby September 1 2010






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






































The pictures below are when she got older




















































































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










This picture features my other rat Gilon resting on top of her as a few weeks old when Thumbelina acted as a sergeant mother towards him. He's neutered now and is about 7 months. He loved her dearly.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, RIP Thumbelina.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks very much I really do appreciate it


----------

